# denied permission to file location



## order_chaos (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello,

Although my problem isn't extremely urgent, I would appreciate a hasty response because my anxiety is growing.:sigh:

I've been using Windows Vista since I bought this computer, so my OS has never been changed.

I recently had to resort to restoring my computer, but I first excersised the priveledge of backing up my picture and video files; these are very precious to me. So, the restore went perfectly, as did the backing up of my files, except now when I try to view them, a message pops up in Windows Photo Gallery (since that's the program I use) that states, "Photo Gallery can't open this picture because you do not have permission to access the file location." Any other program I use gives a similar message, with the same results. Also, everytime this happens my taskbar disappears...

Thank you,
Krista Jackson

P.S.> I attempted to fix this problem on my own by denying SYSTEM permissions. It is a Built-in Security thing, so I figured it wouldn't deny Administrator or my User (I am the administrator) access. I then switched ownership from Administrator to Krista (my User). My actions disappointingly came with no results, but now I just hope I didn't mess anything important up; when I try to allow SYSTEM permission, I cannot.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Krista


Since you recently ran a restore:

1) Backup any other personal data you've added since onto CD-R/DVD-R, or USB key.
2) Run your restore again. [I'm recommending this step to undo the "SYSTEM" permission changes you made -- since I'm not sure how extensively you applied the changes -- and this is a simple fix]
3) Create a Temporary folder (or two) [each with a unique name!] into which you can copy your photo and video backups.
4) Scan the folder(s) for malware, just to be safe.
5) Gain ownership of the temporary folder(s) you created for your photos & videos 
--- 5a) Make sure you are logged in as a user with administrative rights.
--- 5b) In Windows Explorer, browse to the location of the folder you created to hold the photo/video backups
--- 5c) Right-click the folder, and select "Properties"
--- 5d) Select the "Security" tab
--- 5e) Select the "Advanced" button
--- 5f) Select the "Owner" tab
--- 5g) Select the "Edit" button
--- 5h) If asked by Vista User Account Control, select "Continue"
--- 5i) In the "Change Owner to:" section, select your username ... should it be missing from the list, select "Other users or groups" and find your username.
--- 5j) Look for an option "*Replace owner on subcontainers and objects*" and make sure it is selected! (*** this will allow your permissions to be reset for *all *the photos/videos inside the folder ***)
--- 5k) Select "Apply"
--- 5l) Select "OK" for the "Windows Security" information window
--- 5m) Select "OK" (this should be the "Advanced Security" window)
--- 5n) Select "OK" (this should be the "Advanced Security" 'Owner' tab window)
--- 5o) You should again be at the "Security" tab of the "Properties" for your folder --- in the section "Group or User names", select your username's usergroup (the type of user account you have - probably "Administrator"), and then select "Edit"
--- 5p) Vista's User Account Control will prompt: select "Continue"
--- 5q) Make sure your username-usergroup is still selected, and in the section "Permissions", place a checkmark to "Allow" for "Full Control" and select "OK"
--- 5r) Select "Yes" for the "Windows Security" information window
--- 5s) Select "OK".
6) Reboot (this step is actually optional)
7) Test that you can now access and manipulate the photos & videos. If yes, you can now move them and organize them as you like.

Let me know if you have questions.
Best of luck
. . . Gary

P.S. --- also - visit Windows Update to grab Security Updates that will need to be reinstalled, since you've run the restore & gone back in time a bit.


----------



## order_chaos (Aug 15, 2007)

:grin: Awesome, man! 

Thank you so much; it means a lot to me.

It was even more simple than you had explained. All I had to do was copy the desired backups into a new folder.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your good work!
. . . Gary


----------

